
The Swiss Cheese Union (2014) - methou
https://readthink.com/the-swiss-cheese-mafia-1dd096425f0d#.e7yh3p7ye
======
microtherion
Many aspects of Swiss economic activities used to be highly regulated, from
cheese exports to car imports, even book prices. Even today, many
international brands force Swiss retailers to get their products at inflated
prices from a Swiss subsidiary.

Today, there is indeed a much greater variety of cheeses in Switzerland. In
addition to the very restricted number of cheeses supported by the Cheese
Union, a big problem was that it forced the production of enormous quantities
of Emmental Cheese, which has a rather peculiar flavor which was increasingly
out of favor with customers.

~~~
positron4
Enlightening!

